# How long have you worked at your current job?



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm 32 and I started at my job in the financial industry as a pt high school student. Finished University and just went full time. 

I'm considering leaving where I am now, but I have it pretty good. Ok salary, opportunity for commissions, flexible hours, close to home, great co workers. Stepping out of my comfortable box seems daunting. 

How long have you been at your job, why the change from a previous job, and would you do it again?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Ha, same as you. Not going anywhere unless I have to. Been working here for 12 years now.


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I should also mention enough spare time during my work day to do courses, read stuff online, post and start watching stocks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been here for almost 14 years now. I loved the job when I first got it but then we outsourced our IT (I'm in IT) and the jobs that are left are just managing the vendors, which is not really my cup of tea. However I'm wearing the golden handcuffs in regards to my salary/benefits/etc so leaving would be difficult. I think if I had it to do over, I would have ensured I got outsourced so I could have kept doing the kind of work I enjoy.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

22 years with the same company. I'm 39 now, so more than half my life doing this. I've pretty much had enough... I've been pretty open about my plans for an extreme early retirement at or before I hit 45. We will see.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Job or company?


I have usually moved jobs on average every 18 months or so. I am in my current job and company for 20 months, and will probably be in another position within a year or so. I was at my last company for over 13 years, and had 9 or 10 positions.

I have always believed that if I'm am getting comfortable, then it's time to find something bigger and better, or at least something hat will expand my skill set. I have almost always really enjoyed the work that I do or actually even love it, once I don't feel that way, it's also time for me to leave. I have leaned that here is always something better, but one has to take the attitude to find it.

I made the major change this time because I no longer enjoyed the environment I was in, and actually took a much lower paying job for lifestyle. It was a shock for many as I was on the careers fast track for the longest time, and people though I threw it away ($$$). What I'm doing now, I am learning so much, and have gained a better work life balance. It is my stepping stone for the next step in 3 or 4 years. It scared the cap put of me, since I had been with my last company so long, and had all the relationships established.

Would I do it again? Absolutely. I have learned what I am capable of and believe it too.

There's nothing like getting out of your comfort zone, and nailing it.


----------



## brocko (Apr 20, 2009)

Started new position as a retiree 7 months ago. 36 years with previous career.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Worked at the same job for 30.5 years then retired.
The DB pension and vacation time was the reason for staying.

20 months into my current job doing nothing but what I want and loving every minute.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Same 'job' for 28 years. Same place for 8 years. Have tended to change places of work every 5-10 years. About due now but getting close to retirement so may just hang in with this one until hanging them up in a couple of years. Other option is to change and carry on for another 5 or so years in a place I enjoy more.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

I've had my same job with same employer for almost 33 years. I have no downtime at all during the day - just run from crisis to crisis. I'm pooped and am considering retiring in 3 years when I'm close to 59.


----------

